

The Dyatlov Pass accident - bbx
http://www.aquiziam.com/dyatlov_pass_1.html

======
yaroslavvb
The most plausible explanation is avalanche:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyatlov_Pass_incident#Theories](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyatlov_Pass_incident#Theories)

